

Kickstarter Needs A Sexual Awakening  - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/14/kickstarter-needs-a-sexual-awakening/

======
qdot76367
(Consider all links in this comment NSFW :) )

Wow. Kinda myopicly focused on kickstarters lack of sex projects without
mentioning much of anything happening elsewhere, nor the normal issues with
chargebacks on sex related products.

Indiegogo's highest profile project has probably been vibease (Hopefully Dema
will see this and speak up :) ), who netted $130k or so. However, there's been
tons of other projects that haven't made it but have at least gotten press
(like the Elaico, which wanted WAY Too much money for not nearly enough
newness. [http://www.fastcoexist.com/3020125/fund-this/adventures-
in-t...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3020125/fund-this/adventures-in-
teledildonics-sleek-new-toys-for-futuristic-computer-sex)).

Also, there's a funding site specifically for sex stuff, called Offbeatr
([http://offbeatr.com](http://offbeatr.com)). It's mostly for funding porn
productions, but there's also been video games and other things. The problem
with offbeatr is that there are a BUNCH of up front fees (to offset the usual
chargeback scares associated with sex projects), as well as an odd 3 round
process to get your project approved. Furries do seem to love it, which seems
to get their projects over the 3 round issue since they know their fanbase
will always vote things through.

Concentrating on LovePalz is weird because while they /claim/ to have been
rejected by kickstarter, no one from KS will ever confirm this, and their
launch was a MASSIVE failure that would've caused lots of bad press were it
more publicized ([http://www.slashdong.org/2013/06/03/lovepalz-ships-also-
does...](http://www.slashdong.org/2013/06/03/lovepalz-ships-also-doesnt-also-
now-in-beta/))

More articles on sex crowdfunding:

[http://www.slashdong.org/2012/11/28/would-you-like-some-
maki...](http://www.slashdong.org/2012/11/28/would-you-like-some-making-fuck-
crowdfunding-sex-projects/)
[https://medium.com/boinkology-101/ffbadb214acb](https://medium.com/boinkology-101/ffbadb214acb)

